# Palmolive watches WATERWORLD



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

If you have not seen the movie WATERWORLD staring Kevin Costner this
will make no sense to you, if you have seen the movie, this will make
no sense to you either, but at least you will know who AAA is, the oil
tanker captain!!!











Polly, who are you playing Kevin Costner??


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

I'M BATMAN!! Hey ALL, How you Doin?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

You idiot!! there's no Batman in WATERWORLD!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

HA HA HA...You can be Batman, and we will make WINE from WATER...LOL


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

I think if I put this pre-filter with this secondary filter it will
work LIKE IN THE MOVIE!!! We can make the wine with the effluent!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

YOU SICK %$^#@ I'm not drinkin no PEE!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

How about we use this bottled water....SISSY!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

Bottled water it is....drink up my friend.....for tomorrow you may wind up in the recycling bin....HA HA HA


----------



## Waldo (Oct 7, 2005)

ROFLMAO You a mess Dude !!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 7, 2005)

you're not right


----------



## JerryNTA (Oct 7, 2005)

lol


----------



## masta (Oct 7, 2005)

deep in the woods of Maine


lives a man who is a bit insane


he has a plastic friend named Polly


who plays along with his follies


after riding his bike in the sunshine


he heads on home to drink some wine


so if you ever travel up north where the sap runs free


stop on bye and see the man they call Stinkie!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 7, 2005)

Wooooooooooo Hooooooooooooo Masta...You Go !!!









As Hipppie would say, "I was skeered there for a sec you was refering to ole "Stinkie" as a "sap"


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

which yeast to use....lets go with the blue package...cause....umm...its blue..


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

the secret recipe...


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 7, 2005)

It's not very clear right now with the sugar and nutrients and energizer in there.


----------



## Hippie (Oct 8, 2005)

Stinkie, you should get out of the cabin and go to the big city now and then for some socializing and maybe dancing. Try a good rock show maybe.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 8, 2005)

Opps!! I forgot, i used 3 gallons of water.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Oct 9, 2005)

Your awesome dude!!!I love it. I like the looks of your place Stinkie I envy you I would like to buildme a cabin here on our farm someday!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 13, 2005)

Stinkie,


Nice collection of ties.



Gotta tell you that I'm with Hippie on this one. You need to get out of that cabin.


Folks, imagine what Stinkie's posts will look like by next May!!


mwm


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 13, 2005)

It kind of feels like we are all in school and Stinkie is the class clown!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 15, 2005)

Speaking of School, I went to my "40" year class reunion last night. What a hoot that was. Us ole farts sure don't look like we did 40 years ago



What was surprising was to see 3 of my old teachers there. And I thought they were old when I was in school.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 11, 2005)

So I started with 3 gallons of waterwine, added 1 gallon of Welches
grape juice to give it some color, then 1 gallon of water to top up a 5
gallon carboy, then today I bottled it with 1 can of Welches white
grape/peach concentrate to sweeten, it actually tasted pretty good.
with a final ABV of 11%.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## RAMROD (Dec 12, 2005)

The wine looks good and so dose the view with the dusting of snow.


----------

